# hookup pc to 5.1 dvd player ?



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

is there a way to hook up a pc to my sony DAV-DZ280 5.1 surround sound dvd player ?

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-surround-kit---dvd-player/dav-dz280#pageType=Overview


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes!

You'll have to use a mini-headphone - to - mini-headphone cable like THIS ONE from your PC to the front panel input.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

so it will go from the rear speaker socket in the pc to the front mic socket on the dvd player ?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes exactly. Choose the PC socket you'd use for headphones.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

ive done that but im only getting sound in the left speaker will that be because its a mono mic socket ?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Seems strange. Even if its a mono input (unlikely) it should send the source to both front speakers. Are you sure you bought a stereo 3.5mm cable? Is it pushed all the way into both sockets? Return that one and try another cable.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

yea its the proper cable if i pull the cable out slightly it comes on in the middle speaker but thats it ill try another cable and let ya know thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Check your sound setting on the PC. Make sure they're not set to 5.1 cause then each socket only gets two of the 5 channels. Set it to stereo only.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

its set at stereo already


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

yustr said:


> Seems strange. Even if its a mono input (unlikely) it should send the source to both front speakers. Are you sure you bought a stereo 3.5mm cable? Is it pushed all the way into both sockets? Return that one and try another cable.



i bought another cable today and it now works on all five speakers :grin:

thanks for all your help ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You're very welcome. Glad I could help.

I have to remember to always consider Occam's razor: 



> Of two equivalent theories or explanations, all other things being equal, the simpler one is to be preferred.


or



> When you hear hoofbeats, think horses, not zebras.


----------

